# Dental Fillings



## SurvivalNut (Nov 13, 2008)

Does anyone have any personal experience with or recommendations for OTC Dental Filling Kits?


Have had 6 fillings replaced over the last 3 weeks. Now I should be good for another 20+ years.

Call me a hard corps prepper or crazy as you wish.


I do have the book WHERE THERE IS NO DENTIST. A good addition to any med library.


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

Well I guess we are both "hard corps" preppers, I keep a couple of those temporary filling repair kits at all times, bought them at Walmart. Fortunately, I have not had to use them though. Great book for your library, goes hand in hand with 'Where there is no Doctor' book.


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

Some body post a link to what these are and where you get them. I've never heard of them.


----------



## allen_idaho (Oct 21, 2009)

Well, according to my cousin the dental hygenist, your average over-the-counter kit is usually composed of zinc oxide and clove oil. You just mix them together, apply to the tooth, and wait for it to harden.

But the problem with these DIY kits is that they are only supposed to last for maybe a week or two at the max. Their job is to simply plug the hole in your tooth until you can get a permanent filling put in.

Here is a link to one of the OTC kits currently available:

http://hocks.com/hocks-healthcare/hocks-product/A409441.html


----------



## SurvivalNut (Nov 13, 2008)

I saw those DENTEMP kits, they carry them at Walgrens and RiteAid, etc. On Amazon.com they are low in consumer ratings.

On ebay there are some *Dental Filling Kits *touted as "permanent" that are made and shipped from the UK.

I have a neigbhbor who is a Dentist, but he just says call him anytime and he'll come over (he means it) but laughs at my needing a kit.

I'll pick one up anyway once I decide on a good one.


----------



## TheHammer (Dec 25, 2009)

never heard of this, 
i'll be picking one up soon


----------



## Sam (Jan 7, 2009)

> On ebay there are some Dental Filling Kits touted as "permanent" that are made and shipped from the UK.


You even seen the dental care in Angleland?


----------



## insidethebunker (May 5, 2009)

Both of the books "WHERE THERE IS NO DENTIST" and "WHERE THERE IS NO DOCTOR" are on Amazon for about $13 and $14 each. Looks like I'll be ordering them soon. Thanks guys


----------



## Sam (Jan 7, 2009)

"Where There is No Doctor" is OK but really pretty thin.
I would recommend instead that you get a copy of:

"The Ships Medicine Chest and Medical Aid at Sea"
A more thorough treatment with practical instructions as opposed to advice.

It is published by the U.S. HEW. mine is the 1978 edition.
Older editions are even better. Any published between 1950 and 1970 would be really great. They actually gave some instruction in minor surgery back then.

As we got more and better radio equipment, they started doing less and less.
It used to be a textbook on your way to a masters ticket, now??

Sam


----------



## insidethebunker (May 5, 2009)

Sam said:


> "The Ships Medicine Chest and Medical Aid at Sea"
> A more thorough treatment with practical instructions as opposed to advice.


Thanks for the advice. I found it on ebay for $3.95 + $5.00 shipping and handling. It says it's a pretty big book so I hope it's an older version. I'll report back when I get it.


----------



## OldFashionedMama (Jun 18, 2009)

Your teeth CAN heal themselves, of course your dentist doesn't want you to know that. Using products with xylitol can help repair cavities and restore the enamel in your teeth. If I start seeing spots on my teeth, I switch to a xylitol-based toothpaste and they go away in a few weeks. Using mouthwash regularly helps too. I let a dentist drill holes in my teeth once, and I swore I'd never let anyone do it again. The fillings he did were bad, and I still haven't gotten them fixed because I don't have time. The last time I saw a dentist was 3 years ago, and that one wanted to drill a bunch of holes, do some kind of procedure called gum planing, and rip out my wisdom teeth, which do NOT bother me at all. I hate dentists-HATE THEM!


----------

